

Emacs hydra.el: a new way of creating key bindings - abo_abo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qZliI1BKzI

======
abo_abo
Project link: [https://github.com/abo-abo/hydra](https://github.com/abo-
abo/hydra)

Blog link with the description of the latest release:
[http://oremacs.com/2015/02/08/hydra-0.9.0/](http://oremacs.com/2015/02/08/hydra-0.9.0/)

------
theonekeith
This is cool. It Is very similar Mjolnir, which I use to manage my OsSX
windowing.

I'm gonna have to try this with my existing Mjolnir key bindings to make one
command set for windowed and emacs environments.

Awesome package!

